# 2007 Brodie



## APOCALYPSE RIDER (Aug 8, 2006)

2007 Brodie Bigshot

SIZES - 13/14/16/17"
FORK - Marzocchi Z1 RCV 20mm [150mm]
BRAKES - Avid Juicy 5 disc
RD/FD - SRAM X9/X7
SHIFTER - SRAM X7 8-Spd
CRANK - Truvativ Hussefelt w/Bash Guard
WHEELS - Joytech/ Deore w/Sun MTX-S










2007 Brodie Cretin

SIZES - Short / Long
FORK - RS Argyle 20mm Maxle [100mm]
BRAKES - Avid BB5 disc
CRANK - Truvativ Luftalarm Micro Drive
WHEELS - KK20mm/KK w/Sun Singletrack 26"










2007 Brodie Devo

SIZES - S/M
FORK - Marzocchi 888 RC2X [200mm]
SHOCK - Marzocchi Roco RC WC [200mm]
BRAKES - Avid Code disc
RD - SRAM X9
SHIFTER - SRAM X9 9-Spd
CRANK - Truvativ Holz w/RF Chain Guide
WHEELS - Syncros DH w/Syncros DP32










2007 Brodie Damien

SIZES S/M
FORK - Marzocchi 66 RCV 1.5 [180mm]
SHOCK - Marzocchi Roco TST R [180mm]
BRAKES - Avid Juicy 5 disc
RD - SRAM X9
SHIFTER - SRAM X7 9-Spd
CRANK - Truvativ Holzfeller w/RF Chain Guide
WHEELS - Joytech w/Sun MTX-S










2007 Brodie Dissident

SIZES - Short / Long
FORK - RS Pike 409 20mm [95-145mm]
SHOCK - RS Pearl 3.1 [117mm]
BRAKES - Avid Juicy 5 disc
RD - Shim XT
SHIFTER - Shim LX RF 9-Spd
CRANK - Truvativ Holzfeller w/RF Chain Guide
WHEELS - Joytech w/Sun SingleTrack
*NOTE: Canadian Dissident WILL have a Horst Link.










2007 Brodie Menace

SIZE - 13"
FORK - Marzocchi MZ Comp [100mm]
BRAKES - Avid FR3/BB5 disc
RD/FD - Shim Alivio/Acera
SHIFTER - Shim Alivio RF 7-Spd
CRANK - Comet ISIS w/Bash
WHEELS - Alivio w/DM-18 24"


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

hot hot stuff... the Brodie Cretin looks tits


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

mmm, nice lookin bikes...just a lil confused as to y they pictured their dh rig with an 04 888 heh. I know it'll have the 07, but yeah


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

the Devo and damien look weak where you sit.....lack of bracing


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

i love the dissident!!! is that basically the old nemesis renamed? i wish i could get one of those, but i'd rather have the canadian one with the horst link.


----------



## finchy (Jan 21, 2004)

after riding a brodie demon for this season all i have is praise or those bikes. the rigidit and quality of those frames is crazy its soo stiff


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> the Devo and damien look weak where you sit.....lack of bracing


thats the first thing smt looks at: will he be able to sit on it

and damn those bikes are hot, i might have to get my hands on one of dem der hard tails


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

Hmmmmm NO bike named the NEMESIS this year ??
Wonder why that is ??? ... LOL

They still look like cheep crap !


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

Update: 8/28

1. The Bigshot: It will come in a new size (13″ st w. tt length of old 14″) and all other sizes get longer top tube’s (14″ gets the old 16″ tt, 16″ gets 17″ tt etc…)
2. The Cretin: New geometry which will feature a lower standover and a single speed (was 8 previosuly an 8 speed drivetrain) with a new micro drivetrain
3. The Devo: Features a new frame, dropped top tube, 1.5″ steerer tube, now 8″ of travel (was previously 7.25″).
4. Damien: A new bike. 7″ travel front and back, 1.5 steerer. Fairly progressive bike. Same front and rear triangle as the Devo, but comes fitted with a shorter shock and links for shorter travel.
5. Dissident: People loved the 06 Brodie Nemesis, but kept replacing the Marzocchi Z1 w. Pikes, soooo voila!
6. Menace: The fork gets upgraded to a Marzocchi MZ comp fork (from Suntour), gets Avid FR3 brakes, an Isis BB, a bashguard, and receives a price drop.

Pricing should be updated later this week.


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

mtb_biker said:


> Update: 8/28
> 
> 1. The Bigshot: It will come in a new size (13″ st w. tt length of old 14″) and all other sizes get longer top tube's (14″ gets the old 16″ tt, 16″ gets 17″ tt etc&#8230
> 2. The Cretin: New geometry which will feature a lower standover and a single speed (was 8 previosuly an 8 speed drivetrain) with a new micro drivetrain
> ...


the brodie nemesis was listed as $2299 in Decline, is that just for the frame? Can't be....


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

misctwo said:


> the brodie nemesis was listed as $2299 in Decline, is that just for the frame? Can't be....


nope, whole bike


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

acdcfan1283 said:


> nope, whole bike


good stuff.


----------



## tosis (Jul 25, 2004)

*devo w. 04 888*

Yeaaaahhh, We couldn't get the right fork in time for the photo shoot, they are stuck in Italy... But the Devo gets an 07 888 RC2X w. Syncros integrated stem, in that same minty fresh color.


----------

